
Marketplace for Deep Learning Models - rahults
https://simpleintelligence.com/
======
rahults
I'm coding together an easy way to serve deep learning models in production
and create a market place around it. Right now I have a private beta out,
please do sign up and let me know your feedback.

We have released with tensorflow, we will be releasing with Keras in the
coming week

[http://mailchi.mp/6fa3ff560252/video-tutorial-for-serving-
yo...](http://mailchi.mp/6fa3ff560252/video-tutorial-for-serving-your-model)

